# Weird things happening when typing...



## nuuumannn (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi guys, this might be at my end only, but I was wondering if there was anyone else who has been having a few issues with the functions not loading properly once the page loads. I've noticed that today particularly, while typing, the quote function won't highlight quotes, or then it might load the quote twice, and also the function bar above the text box doesn't work until the page is refreshed again... Is this a thing or is it at my end?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2020)

I have not seen this on my end. If it happens again please point it out. Take screen shots if it is something visual.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 1, 2020)

And just like that, this appeared in my text box; I didn't initiate a quote at all. When I tried to delete the text from the text box, I couldn't. I had to refresh the page before I could do so.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2020)

Interesting. Could this be an issue on your end. I have not seem this. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## ThomasP (Nov 1, 2020)

I did not see what nuuumannn did, but he quoted something I had said upthread and part of my text showed up, but not in a quote box like usual. There was also a link (blue highlighted) below the quoted text that did not go anywhere. After about half an hour or so it changed to the normal quote box with the complete text, and the link went away.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2020)

All is good here. I get lots if weird things showing up when I type as well but it's because I can't type.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 1, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> I get lots if weird things showing up when I type as well but it's because I can't type.



Yeah, me neither. You'd think with all the bleathering we do here, we'd be experts!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Nov 2, 2020)

Loose nut on the keyboard?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2020)

One word explains it all, Grant: 2020

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 2, 2020)

Dash119 said:


> Loose nut on the keyboard?



I have been called worse, my friend, but could be...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Nov 2, 2020)

Could also be a case of PEBKAC...

*P*roblem
*E*xists
*B*etween
*K*eyboard
*A*nd
*C*hair

IT help desk humor.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi Nuuumannn
Does your computer have only one browser?
If no try the other(s) or download another and try with that. I would suggest you consider _Brave _browser - it has some issues and has a small learning curve for an old **** like me (77) but it blocks nearly all advertising and that makes it sooooooo much easier to work with.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2020)

Not noticed anything this end...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2020)

Occasionally I get weird things happening when the forum updates but wait a few minutes, hit refresh and all is good again


----------



## ThomasP (Nov 3, 2020)

About an hour ago the scroll wheel on my mouse stopped working on the Alerts sub-window (it still works as normal on the main thread pages) and I can not click on and drag the scroll button in either type of window.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 3, 2020)

Dash119 said:


> IT help desk humor.



Or User Interface Error!

We sometimes get wee defects at work highlighted by the pilots that we are highly dubious about, but we have to investigate what they are since they have raised a defect log to deal with it. In one instance years ago, one guy once wrote, "Fault not found. Pilot removed from flight deck. Aircraft satis for flight."

The other one the pilots like writing is that things are near to being replaced, like, "LH O/B mainwheel almost needs changing", so we write "LH O/B mainwheel almost changed."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 6, 2020)

It usually helps if you clean your cache, throw away your cookies and the like.


----------

